# Does anyone know of a farmer who is looking for help with geese problems in SE michigan?



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

I figured instead of knocking door to door at first. I would try the forum to see if anyone knows of someone with a geese problem on their land that would like them removed.

Thanks.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Best of luck sparty52.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Shall get interesting


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Your joking right.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol no one here is going to give you their spots  please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

How do we not have a popcorn eating smilie? :banghead3


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I hear the Todd farm needs help.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

There is a giant flock that looks like it needs thinning down at the intersection of US 27 and M50.


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

sparty52 said:


> I figured instead of knocking door to door at first. I would try the forum to see if anyone knows of someone with a geese problem on their land that would like them removed.
> 
> Thanks.


You must be a spartan to have asked that!


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Funny if it's a joke. I wish I had a goose "problem".


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea...and I'm helping him with the problem.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's only the begining.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll keep ya posted if I need help.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> It's only the begining.


I think the guys who went around knocking on doors already have things tied up.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

They are all problem geese. Haha. But knocking on doors is the only way man. Unless you personally know someone


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh man...*popcorn*


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

Come on go easy on the guy. Maybe sparty's a new goose hunter and kinda nervous about the approach, I was. I've been lucky getting access but unfortunately the birds don't come back once I get permission. Just start driving and knocking you may find some of the old farmers are pretty cool.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

Id say use the HAP program and be ridiculously super early

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

Sparty posting on a forum for hunting land isn't really a bad idea. Trying to find waterfowl spots amongst a forum of other waterfowlers isn't a very good idea. Think about it ..why would landowners be on hunting forum and if they are hunters they wouldn't need your help they would do it themselves.

Think outside the box when you start your approach for looking for spots and you will have better success

Best of luck


----------



## sparty52 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok guys, I wasn't looking for ANYONE'S hunting spots. I just asked for some help being new, to see if someone knew of a farmer that needed HELP. I guess by your responses I can see why new people DO NOT get involved in waterfowl hunting, it appears that there is NOT enough "SPORTSMEN" to help new comers. Get your jokes out if it make you feel like a bigger man. Because on my end I see a bunch of pathetic individuals, except for those of you that made a comment about me being new.


Post is ended. Good luck hunting. I hope you NEVER need help from another sportsmen, cause Karma is a bitch.


----------



## BlueLundBandit (May 6, 2015)

Well that escalated quickly..you have to understand that good spots are hard to come by for a lot of people, so when they do get a spot they aren't going to offer it to just anybody to join. My advice, find some locals that hunt and get to know them. Chances are you'll have better luck with them.


----------



## BladeRunner6 (Jun 3, 2015)

BlueLundBandit said:


> Well that escalated quickly..you have to understand that good spots are hard to come by for a lot of people, so when they do get a spot they aren't going to offer it to just anybody to join. My advice, find some locals that hunt and get to know them. Chances are you'll have better luck with them.


Definitely would have to agree with you blue.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

sparty52 said:


> Ok guys, I wasn't looking for ANYONE'S hunting spots. I just asked for some help being new, to see if someone knew of a farmer that needed HELP. I guess by your responses I can see why new people DO NOT get involved in waterfowl hunting, it appears that there is NOT enough "SPORTSMEN" to help new comers. Get your jokes out if it make you feel like a bigger man. Because on my end I see a bunch of pathetic individuals, except for those of you that made a comment about me being new.
> 
> 
> Post is ended. Good luck hunting. I hope you NEVER need help from another sportsmen, cause Karma is a bitch.


Look Sparty, you DID come on a forum FULL of WATERFOWLERS and asked for locations to hunt geese. You did NOT say you were new either. 

I wished you luck because I KNEW where this was headed. I have seen the same thing on the turkey forum, the deer forum and this waterfowl forum. The result is the same on all.

Your threat of "Karma" has me trembling so, I will give you a piece of advice. Find a SE Great Lake and locate LEGAL access to it's shoreline (a good place to park is critical too). Pack out about a dozen decoys, camouflage yourself and your buddies and learn to talk to geese. You should scout ahead of time to get close to geese already using the area. This will get you close to some action and you may even be successful.

I know of a half dozen spots where I could be successful doing just this so don't take this as a sarcastic post. If you have a boat, you should have never posted in the first place.

Good luck (I'll say for the SECOND time).


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Jigawat said:


> Come on go easy on the guy. Maybe sparty's a new goose hunter and kinda nervous about the approach, I was. I've been lucky getting access but unfortunately the birds don't come back once I get permission. Just start driving and knocking you may find some of the old farmers are pretty cool.


You'll be alright Sparty. Maybe most of these hunters are wolvies and are just a little rustled over the butt whoopings we've been dealing out over the past 8 years on the gridiron  lol 

But in all seriousness just start knocking. I had a huge phobia of asking people to hunt their lands but the worst that can happen is they say no. On the other hand I've met some real cool/knowledgeable people from knocking on farmers doors and this will only be my 2nd year of waterfowl hunting. Just have fun with it and ya never know you might meet a farmer like me and you can trade help around the farm for great hunting!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sparty52 said:


> Ok guys, I wasn't looking for ANYONE'S hunting spots. I just asked for some help being new, to see if someone knew of a farmer that needed HELP. I guess by your responses I can see why new people DO NOT get involved in waterfowl hunting, it appears that there is NOT enough "SPORTSMEN" to help new comers. Get your jokes out if it make you feel like a bigger man. Because on my end I see a bunch of pathetic individuals, except for those of you that made a comment about me being new.
> 
> 
> Post is ended. Good luck hunting. I hope you NEVER need help from another sportsmen, cause Karma is a bitch.


Lol. this never gets old. Lemme break it down for you.

1. you are being lazy, you figured....heck, i'll be sly and save gas money and effort and see if i can pick up a field with my fingers.

2. Guys that do the homework, legwork and get a field from a farmer, they are not gonna share it with someone who doesn't do the same amount of work or more than they do. Many guys on here WOULD share if they knew there was a mutual effort to get each other hunting areas/fields. Some do.

3. firing back with a "i'm taking my ball and going home because you guys are mean to me" is not the best opener for the forum. 

So to sum it all up for you. You just pulled the most common august post on this forum that i've seen over like 15 years on this forum. Probably won't be the last one this season either. Take your lumps, learn by your mistakes. continue to utilize this forum as there is many guys that share information here......just not their hunting spots.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Lol. this never gets old. Lemme break it down for you.
> 
> 1. you are being lazy, you figured....heck, i'll be sly and save gas money and effort and see if i can pick up a field with my fingers.
> 
> ...


yup! Years ago I would've jumped on the bandwagon early on this one. But I saw the OP, and just said "nah...life's too short" As you said...been there, done that.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparty52, the best advice I can give you at this point is to NOT isolate yourself from this waterfowl forum. I was new to waterfowl hunting four years ago and THIS online community has been an incredible resource to help me get answers to TONS of questions--EXCEPT inquiries about hunting spots, in any way shape or form, doesn't matter how you package the question, even if you aren't exactly asking for spots if it even sounds or suggests that you may be looking for spots you're just going to get a bunch of nonsense responses. Asking about particular spots is THE ONE no-no here. You should rest assured nobody on here thinks you're an idiot, they are just responding how we always respond to that. I can pretty much guarantee you any other question you'd ask going forward will be handled totally different. Nobody here (I think I can speak on everybody's behalf) will continue to think of you as "the guy who asked for goose spots". Plenty have done it. Just forget about it and go forward and stick with us. Take it or leave it, but if you write this group off you are only hurting yourself. Go Green.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't even share my public land spots. I have a great hunting buddy with a flexible schedule but he won't be quiet. The last thing I need is to take him to my so obvious I have to park somewhere else, walk in, and not run a spinny as to draw attention spot that's always good for a couple quick wood ducks as long as you get in and out quietly and only hunt it once a week, only to find him or someone he talked to at that spot later shooting it to hell and gone and ruining it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lamarsh said:


> ...Go Green.


GO WHITE!!! couldn't resist


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Sparty, still time to sign up for the MSF Deer Hunting Contest!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> GO WHITE!!! couldn't resist


Creepy old man just starring at hot college chicks during tail gate.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Creepy old man just starring at hot college chicks during tail gate.


It would be a lot creepier if he were to be staring at hot college GUYS during a tail gate!!!!!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Dont know about any farm fields, but abomb posted some wood duck banding with coords in Cancun


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Dont know about any farm fields, but abomb posted some wood duck banding with coords in Cancun


Cancun? Yup, I'm there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> Creepy old man just starring at hot college chicks during tail gate.


You're just jealous Matt because now when YOU come to tailgate you have to be careful not to get caught looking  ME? Open season baby!!!!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> You're just jealous Matt because now when YOU come to tailgate you have to be careful not to get caught looking  ME? Open season baby!!!!


Yea hes weird like that. Ask him about the gal i found him in linwood. I could have had free fishing bait for years if he would have took one for the team. All this i got a women and not gonna lose her for free night crawlers.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yea hes weird like that. Ask him about the gal i found him in linwood. I could have had free fishing bait for years if he would have took one for the team. All this i got a women and not gonna lose her for free night crawlers.


Being he's still considered a newlywed, he should probably hold off on picking up some "swamp angels" up in Linwood for at least a few more months! 

And the terms "night crawler" and "gal in Linwood" should probably not be said in the same sentence


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

F*ck I miss college.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Being he's still considered a newlywed, he should probably hold off on picking up some "swamp angels" up in Linwood for at least a few more months!
> 
> And the terms "night crawler" and "gal in Linwood" should probably not be said in the same sentence


Well "gal", "nightcrawler" and "linwood" meant bait for me, but in this case mean exactly how you interpreted it for jonesy hahahaha.


----------

